# Game thread, Bulls vs Trailblazers, Rose Garden, 9 PM, Feb 3, WGN SS



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Rookie Brandon Roy is helping the Portland Trail Blazers turn things around at the Rose Garden.
> 
> On Saturday he'll try and lead the Blazers to their first five-game winning streak in more than three years when they meet the Chicago Bulls for the first time this season.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>27 - 20 (.574)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Second, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>7 - 14</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Portland Trail Blazers </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 28 (.417)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Fourth, Northwest</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>12 - 12</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>8 - 16</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>99.1</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.461</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.434</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>93.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.447</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.476</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39.1</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>38.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>45</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>44</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>39</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>40</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>42</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Randolph, Z</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>23.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Roy, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jack, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>45</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Dixon, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Outlaw, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>33</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Udoka, I</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Webster, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Aldridge, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>38</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Magloire, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Rodriguez, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>41</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Dickau, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>22</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Przybilla, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>LaFrentz, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Nate McMillan</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

http://www.nba.com/games/20070203/CHIPOR/preview.html


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Good news is Portland played in Denver late last night and went into OT. They apparently ran out of gas in OT, so hopefully they don't have anything in the tank for tonight either.

Bulls need an easy win to prepare to play Utah on Tuesday.

Bulls win going away.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Good news is Portland played in Denver late last night and went into OT. They apparently ran out of gas in OT, so hopefully they don't have anything in the tank for tonight either.
> 
> Bulls need an easy win to prepare to play Utah on Tuesday.
> 
> Bulls win going away.


I think all of you are going to have to allow me this one day to talk about how much I love Brandon Roy and what a mistake it was that we didn't draft him. 

Wow, what a game yesterday against the Nugs:

22 points, 11 assists, game tying 3-pointer with 2.5 seconds to go in regulation. ONIONS!

15/4/4 so far this year.

I still really believe this kid is going to be a have a better career than Ben Gordon, and that's saying something, considering the fact that Gordon is already a near-All-Star in only his third year.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I think all of you are going to have to allow me this one day to talk about how much I love Brandon Roy and what a mistake it was that we didn't draft him.
> 
> Wow, what a game yesterday against the Nugs:
> 
> ...


The day you have been waiting for all season!!

If the Blazers win behind a great game by Roy, they'll be no living with you. :biggrin:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> The day you have been waiting for all season!!
> 
> If the Blazers win behind a great game by Roy, they'll be no living with you. :biggrin:


I still want us to win.

I am still somewhat surprised that Paxson didn't draft Roy. I know our guard corps is good, but Roy seemed like a rare find in this year's draft, plus he seems like such a Pax guy.

Eh, I can't say that I'm over it yet.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Eh, I can't say that I'm over it yet.


Neither am I, I just choose not to dwell on it as it makes me sad, much like not having Lee either.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Just keep in mind the Nugs are NOT known for their defense. Let's see how he does against our boy Hinrich!!


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Bulls win tonight I predict Gordon to show up tonight he always play well on a back to back nights.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

A little worried about Roy, hope he doesn't have the JR Smith type chip


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

Hmm. Yeah I always thought Roy could be as good as anyone in the draft. I just never saw the evidence that he was clearly the best (or second best) player which is necessary in my opinion if you're going to draft someone who is a poor fit for your team. Perhaps his stellar play this season constitutes that type of evidence but I think it's important to remember that he is more experienced and older than most of the top members in his draft class.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Well, I still think that Roy would've been one of the worst picks Pax could've made. If he doesn't make any trades, TT fills a need, whereas Roy doesn't. We need post play, and not guard. Kirk and Ben >>>> Allen, Sweets and Tyson (at draft time). Taking a post player was a no brainer. What is more balanced, Kirk, Ben, Roy vs Allen, Sweets, Tyson, OR Kirk, Ben, Thabo vs Allen, Sweets, Tyson, TYRUS? 

Roy was basically redundant when your TWO Best players are guards, and he's a guard. The only thing he brings is more size, which Thabo brings, and didn't take the #2 pick to get him.

I am really curious to see how good Roy is in the NBA though...glad the game is televised.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm betting Gordon goes off for at least 30.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

What about Kirk for the #7 pick on draft night. Heck, we probably could have gotten Perkins or Al Jefferson from Boston in that trade as well.

So then we go into the season with

PG-Brandon Roy
SG-Ben Gordon
SF-Luol Deng
PF-Kendrick Perkins
C- Ben Wallace
----------------
Andres Nocioni
Thabo Sefolishous
Tyrus Thomas
Chris Duhon
Tyson Chandler

DAMMIT PAX.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh, and how many more of these late games do we have? I fell asleep at halftime of both the Clippers and the Sonics games. We need earlier games!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I think all of you are going to have to allow me this one day to talk about how much I love Brandon Roy and what a mistake it was that we didn't draft him.
> 
> Wow, what a game yesterday against the Nugs:
> 
> ...


I suspect that Roy, with all of his knee issues, may have been the medical red flag guy Paxson mentioned in at least one pre-draft interview.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

jbulls said:


> I suspect that Roy, with all of his knee issues, may have been the medical red flag guy Paxson mentioned in at least one pre-draft interview.


It was either him or Aldridge.

I wonder about these things though. I got the sense the Bulls always though Caron Butler's knees were going to fall apart, and he's well into his second contract.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Quick note:

Washington got the beat down from LA today, so if we can take this one, we'll be *#1 in the East!!* 



Let's go Bulls! :jam:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL, the Blazers played in Denver last night and didn't get home until 1:30am. 

I'm liking our chances


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How come Ben Wallace was introducing himself as a center/forward. It used to be just center earlier in the year....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon help defense count: 1


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon help defense count: 2

(plus Hinrich blown coverage on Dixon)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Deng injured, Nocioni in.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Is Portland playing lock-down defense or do the Bulls just suck....... Hopefully the Bulls will go down 18 points and come back and win, the reverse of the NJ Game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Is Portland playing lock-down defense or do the Bulls just suck....... Hopefully the Bulls will go down 18 points and come back and win, the reverse of the NJ Game.


Roy got injured, so Dixon came in. So they have Jack and Dixon in, two quick guys. Hinrich isn't quick enough to guard Dixon, and PJ Brown couldn't guard Zach Randolph if his life depended on it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich guarding Jack now....and so of course Jack is going to score. Blazers are playing good defense, and Nocioni is playing like a complete and utter moron too, that doesn't help either. We need to slow down, get the ball to BG in the halfcourt, and go from there. We need to bring in Tyrus Thomas to match Portland's youth, maybe even Barett if the guards keep scoring on Hinrich.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This is the stupidest offense I've ever seen. Gordon has brought the ball down the court pretty much every possession this game, but right when he gets down court, he passes it to a guy on the wing. Why don't we let Ben initiate something from the top of the key instead of him passing it off right away.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> This is the stupidest offense I've ever seen. Gordon has brought the ball down the court pretty much every possession this game, but right when he gets down court, he passes it to a guy on the wing. Why don't we let Ben initiate something from the top of the key instead of him passing it off right away.


I cant believe everyone is allowing Sloth to continue his play-by-play. Its a travesty..

The whole team is playing like sh*t. We have 7 turnovers already.. what do you expect? Things can only look up..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why the hell is PJ Brown still in. Does Randolph have to score 50 before Skiles realizes Brown can't guard him. Put Tyrus in the damn game already.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Noc is a legend. He loses his shoe, so he holds his shoe back to the defensive end, so instead of trying to put it back on, he throws his shoe to the sideline and plays defense with one shoe.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why is Luol Deng initiating the offense? He is a turnover machine. Put the ball in ****ing Gordon's hands.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Duhon has to be the worst player in the NBA. Can we get some guy that will pass the ball to Gordon in? Duhon is a scrub, why is he getting possesions like he is Ben Gordon?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Has everyone forgot to tie their laces? Malik ends up with no shoe at the end of the quarter also.

We got saved in this quarter by Gordon finally deciding to drive it to the lane, i was actually quite happy to see Duhon in there as we immediately cut down in turnovers. Even though we didn't make shots, we stopped of turnovers straight away. I much rather see a shot made and missed then a turnover without even taking a shot..

We're lucky that it was the first quarter and we're only down by 4..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why is Hinrich in for Gordon? Bench Duhon Skiles, this gay affair between Skiles and Duhon has to end.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I just turned this game on. This is some ugly basketball.

What happened to Deng early in the game? How about Roy?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Seriously, every positive Duhon does is actually a negative. See he hits that three...you'd think that would be good, but that means that Skiles will leave Gordon on the bench in favor of Duhon an extra 5 minutes, in which the team will play stagnant basketball.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Why is Hinrich in for Gordon? Bench Duhon Skiles, this gay affair between Skiles and Duhon has to end.


[edit - give that nonsense a rest, will you? -vf]

Duhon has been playing well in the mintues his been in the game. Thats if your watching the game, and not Gordon that is.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Seriously, every positive Duhon does is actually a negative. See he hits that three...you'd think that would be good, but that means that Skiles will leave Gordon on the bench in favor of Duhon an extra 5 minutes, in which the team will play stagnant basketball.


I like Duhon and Kirk on Dixon and Roy

See whether we can get some better ball movement and clamp their backcourt .


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks like it'll be 70-55 Or something at this stage...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:allhail:

Sausage King.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

LOL, we are shooting more on 3 points (0.571) than their FG (0.267) and 3pt (0.200) added together.

And yet we are 35% from the field.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so what exactly happened to Roy with the stitches?? anybody?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

My boy Roy hasn't done anything.

Hey, I'll take it when it's against the Bulls.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

When I was about 0 I got stitches in almost the same place as Roy, except over my right eye... got too close to another kid swinging a bat


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Now that was overdribbling.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Man, Kirk is so much better of a player when he can hit that open shot. 

Slumpbegone!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> When I was about 0 I got stitches in almost the same place as Roy, except over my right eye... got too close to another kid swinging a bat


 
when you were about zero? that's fascinating, mike. :smilewink

but how did Roy end up with 5 stitches? must have happened early (i tuned in late like DMD)...it's has him off his game. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> when you were about zero? that's fascinating, mike. :smilewink
> 
> but how did Roy end up with 5 stitches? must have happened early (i tuned in late like DMD)...it's has him off his game.
> 
> :biggrin:


Did the entire Blazers team get stiches as well?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk showing his strength, finishing the shot in the air. I have to say I haven't seen much of that from him


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Hinrich drive to the basket, get fouled..and one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Hinrich...en fuego.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

I hope we build a solid 20+ point lead so we can give Thabo and Tyrus some solid mins.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Bulls dominated this quarter big time.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok. went back to the DVR. 

PJ Brown's elbow to Roy's eye within the first minute of the game. ouch.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The only bulls picture on Yahoo! for this game:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


>


Relevant.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ahaha. Kirk in a GMC car commercial. That's the first time I've seen that.

I'll have to upload that commercial ASAP


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Relevant.


I liked the picture. 

<table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="90%"> *Curry outplays Howard as Knicks top Magic* 
<!-- / icon and title --> </td> <td align="right" width="10%"> <!-- Show warned sign --> <!-- End of show warned sign --> </td> </tr></tbody></table> <hr style="" size="1"> <!-- message --> 
ORLANDO, Florida (Ticker) -- Eddy Curry was left off the 
All-Star team and took out his frustration on the Orlando Magic.

Outplaying All-Star big man Dwight Howard, Curry was energized
from the start and scored 27 points as the New York Knicks
dominated the interior in a 94-86 victory over the Magic.

Making a concerted effort to establish their post players, New
York continually attacked Howard, who was plagued by foul
trouble for most of the game. He had 15 points and 11 rebounds
but compiled his numbers long after the game had been decided.

Averaging 19.7 points and 7.0 rebounds entering Saturday's
contest, Curry struggled in the Knicks' last game - a sluggish
104-87 loss at Charlotte on Wednesday - collecting just 15
points and four rebounds and never establishing a presence in
the paint.

However, after two off days, the Knicks looked like a totally
different team. They were led by the 6-11 Curry, who was not
selected to the Eastern Conference squad when the reserves were
announced Thursday.

Using a versatile game, Curry scored on a series of post moves
and backdoor lobs, even tapping in an errant pass from forward
Quentin Richardson with one second left on the shot clock to
make it 85-70 with 5:50 left.

Curry shot 10-of-13 from the field and 7-of-14 from the line.
Channing Frye added 18 points for the Knicks, who shot 50
percent (31-of-62).

Darko Milicic scored 19 points for Orlando, which shot just 38
percent (29-of-77) to absorb its fourth loss in its last six
games.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon lovers have all gone quiet since Kirk has been playing well, and arnt going to give him his respect as per usual. 

Kirk has been playing great in the second half, but i think the difference maker to start our run on the defensive end and even on the offensive end was when Duhon came into the game to slow the pace down a little bit.

Though Gordon has been scoring well, he seems to be very stagnent in his decision making. His been pump faking or passing up shots alot, im not sure why but we need him to be more assertive. Its good to see our backcourt, Duhon, Gordon and Hinrich playing well in a 3 guard rotation. 

Our front court players are not playing great to say the least.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ok. went back to the DVR.
> 
> PJ Brown's elbow to Roy's eye within the first minute of the game. ouch.


That's one way to handle Roy.

:biggrin:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> I liked the picture.


Maybe you can start an "awesome wire shots of ex-Bulls" thread, sticky it, and not clutter the game threads? Let me know if you find any good ones of Tim Thomas or Jalen Rose, I've been looking for a new desktop background.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Im more worried about your gay love affair with Gordon. That has the end more than anything..
> 
> Duhon has been playing well in the mintues his been in the game. Thats if your watching the game, and not Gordon that is.


I'm straight.

<----PROOF-----


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> I'm straight.
> 
> <----PROOF-----


+1


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

jbulls said:


> Maybe you can start an "awesome wire shots of ex-Bulls" thread, sticky it, and not clutter the game threads? Let me know if you find any good ones of Tim Thomas or Jalen Rose, I've been looking for a new desktop background.


Id also like to avoid Zachs ugly mug on this thread...


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> I'm straight.
> 
> <----PROOF-----


You certainly create a good defense Sloth. Well done, nothing more i can say. Case closed.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I liked the picture.
> 
> <table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="90%"> *Curry outplays Howard as Knicks top Magic*
> <!-- / icon and title --> </td> <td align="right" width="10%"> <!-- Show warned sign --> <!-- End of show warned sign --> </td> </tr></tbody></table> <hr style="" size="1"> <!-- message -->
> ...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Yeah, it'd be amazing how good we would be if Paxson wasn't an idiot.

Deng, Gordon, and Curry are all breaking out into stardom this year.

Hinrich, Chandler, and Nocioni make up a good next 3.

Then we still would have had like 12-15 million in capspace.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


>


In other news, Utah and Phoenix are tied late. Ex-Bull Eric Piatkowski hasn't scored. YET.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Goodness.

They're showing scores of the other games on TV during the Bulls game. 

Someone ought to complain about it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> I was talking more about Sloth, but if you felt you had to defend your sexuality as well, well then.. id have to say, that you and Sloth are a very very sweet couple.


Good one!

-1


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

In other news, the Chicago Bulls are currently playing a basketball game. Oh, wait, are we not allowed to talk about that? Oh my.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> In other news, the Chicago Bulls are currently playing a basketball game. Oh, wait, are we not allowed to talk about that? Oh my.


I think this is the time to mention that Phoenix just got beaten at home by Utah in a great game.

Western Conference playoffs. Can't wait.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

jnrjr79 said:


> In other news, the Chicago Bulls are currently playing a basketball game. Oh, wait, are we not allowed to talk about that? Oh my.


Of course your not. Shame on you.

-1 damn you.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I think this is the time to mention that Phoenix just got beaten at home by Utah in a great game.
> 
> Western Conference playoffs. Can't wait.


Should've put Pike in.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, if we can't talk about the game, then DMD, I'd like to tell you that I saw some mind-blowingly great jazz tonight. The Scott Amendola Band with Nels Cline. Wow.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

MikeDC said:


> When I was about 0 I got stitches in almost the same place as Roy, except over my right eye... got too close to another kid swinging a bat


Me too 

I was 3 and I was playing cricket and stood to close behind the stumps while my brother was batting and SMACK - left eye , 6 stiches

Lucky to have retained my devilishly handsome good looks over the last 38 years though with smashed left eye , broken nose ( 3 times ) cracked cheek bone and broken jaw ( mandibular fracture ear to ear - wired for 14 weeks ) 

On top of all that my pick up games are behind me now as I landed badly on my right foot in a game on Dec 30 and rolled my right ankle - compound fracture of right ankle and talus bone in my foot - complete ankle reconstruction and 12 month rehab to walk properly 

Crutches and walking stick for another 6 months 

Sorry to indulge , just a short medical history to date


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls need to get it togethere here. Don't want to give that whole lead back.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

idiotic prideful move by Ben Wallace. "Let me dribble it a few times. oh wait can't look like a guy who just plays defense, lemme pass it in a way that's fluid and natural instead of stopping and finding a guard to pass to and ..... oh crap "


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

PJ misses a dunk. Nice work there.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Me too
> 
> I was 3 and I was playing cricket and stood to close behind the stumps while my brother was batting and SMACK - left eye , 6 stiches
> 
> ...


:wahmbulance:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Well, if we can't talk about the game, then DMD, I'd like to tell you that I saw some mind-blowingly great jazz tonight. The Scott Amendola Band with Nels Cline. Wow.


Sweet. Always love to hear about BBFers seeing good jazz.

Meanwhile, ZBo and Roy are heating up. Good run by Portland, who's actually looking like a team. Gordon with a nice teardrop answer.

All of a sudden, we've got a shootout.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben got lucky there. He lost control before Pryzbilla fouled him.

Brandon Roy taking Duhon to school... UGH


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Zach showing his range. yowza.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hey, where'd Ben Gordon go?....to the bench...?

Hey, where'd our lead go????


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Play Tyrus god dam it Skiles!
I wanna see the LeMarcus Tyrus dual!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Roy, at 6'6" looks huge next to our guards


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Brandon Roy taking a charge. 

Skiles wishing he had him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Hey, where'd Ben Gordon go?....to the bench...?
> 
> Hey, where'd our lead go????


I think you mean Kirk


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That's quite a list Sausage King. I try to limit myself to simple head injuries. There was the accidental baseball bat smack (12 stitches) - I was 10 or so, not 0 . The non-accidental hockey stick smack (37 stitches), and the utterly foolish vase falling on my head from the shelf I was moving smack (7 stitches).

Remarkably enough that's all the damage I've done to myself.

In other news, I'm not at all surprised this game is now tied.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

beautiful move by Kirk. in the lane!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

i was talking to my freind on the phone like watch teh bulls are going to blow this lead

sure enough, it took them only 5 minutes. tie game.

win or lose, this team is so hopeless.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

That was beautiful. How we love the driving Kirk.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That would have been an absolute amazing facial on Lamarcus.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A rarity.

Gordon was dunking the ball and was fouled.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Gordon fouled hard going for the dunk. Love that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls guards 44 points on 17-29 shooting.
The rest of the team has 15 points.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I like the trend of scoring. Let's hope we are stable this quarter.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

strong move by Gordon. it counts and 1!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Great finish, Ben.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Crazy lefty finish for Ben, and the foul.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn, we would be so much better if we would have drafted Aldridge like I said.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

That was a STRONG drive by Gordon.. nice and one.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Damn, we would be so much better if we would have drafted Aldridge like I said.


How could you possible say with confidence that Aldridge would of been better than thomas when we hardly EVER get to see Thomas?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Gordon feeling it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben's found his rhythm. Skiles would be a fool to pull him now


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

rING IT up! Kirk driving and dishing to Ben for the open trey


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

How do all the rookies (Ptl and Chi) look? Why is this game close?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

przybilla really is a stiff. I'm glad we didn't get him


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG BEN! He's unconscious .


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

*Gordon is TEARING IT UP! Pull up tre. Bulls up by 9*


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Gordon has got the feeling. That's good to see because it should win us this game, and it also puts his mini-2-game slump to bed.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> OMG BEN! He's unconscious .


Wait 'till he breaks out of his slump!

:biggrin:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Great fourth quarter from Gordon. Way to come back from a two game slump.. welcome back!


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Wait 'till he breaks out of his slump!
> 
> :biggrin:


LOL Nice avatar :lol:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> > Air Aldridge
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow, Randolph can really get his shot off against tight defense.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Deng with a 2 up by 11


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ooh Kirk got lucky there. He had the layup but opted to pass almost stolen but nice recovery by Deng for the bucket.

nice move by Roy


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Ahh! Watching wallace at teh FT line really hurts


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think there should be a new rule, Don't pass to Wallace unless it's a surfire dunk


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> How do all the rookies (Ptl and Chi) look? Why is this game close?


Its close because Aldridge is active in every play defensively and offensively. A post player like that on the Bulls would do amazing things for us, just what we need.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That's either a travel or a jumpball. Oh my gosh. What an awful call


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Another turnover...sigh


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Ahh!! 9-0 run I can't bear to watch this game now :|


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> That's either a travel or a jumpball. Oh my gosh. What an awful call


You reallly have to wonder about the refs sometimes.. f*ck.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Zach is relentless getting his own board and scoring. what a terrific play


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

seriously...Roy was holding the ball at his stomach and was shuffling his feet going towards the rim and Wallace had his hand right on the ball with Kirk as well and they call that a foul? And how late was that call?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> Zach is relentless getting his own board and scoring. what a terrific play


His just an offensive machine... his relentless on the offensive end. Then he dissappears on the defensive end. But on the offensive end he is awesome... 

... and his cheeks are enormous.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

oooh.. Roy just crossed Kirk nasty style.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Tied at 78


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Roy plays like an NBA veteran and gets calls like he's a rookie.

He's going to be one of the top guards in the league for years.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lamarcus sucks


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

my goodness z-bo traveled so bad.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Lamarcus sucks


I suspect he is a bit weak in the poop


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk just has to make those open threes. He's been unselfish this whole quarter.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> my goodness z-bo traveled so bad.


He travels a lot and never gets called 

He should have a crapload of frequent flyer points with the amount of travelling he does


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a feeling that we will be heart broken tonight.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, Duhon! Great steal!


Kirk, you got bailed out on that one. You have to hit those.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, Duhon! Great steal!


Kirk, you got bailed out on that one. You have to hit those.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Great, gutsy steal by Duhon.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Kirk just has to make those open threes. He's been unselfish this whole quarter.


He's been solid from inside the arc. He took that shot 5' beyond it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Kirk just has to make those open threes. He's been unselfish this whole quarter.


repeat..

heads up play by C-du


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Kirk just has to make those open threes. He's been unselfish this whole quarter.


Sometimes unselfishness can be confused for being a wuss


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Tied at 82 Bulls TO


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Jack pulls one out of his butt. 

Tied. Ouch.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

How many rim around shots have the Blazers made this game? Man!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> repeat..
> 
> heads up play by C-du


oh man. I like thrillers but can we just win one handily? Dallas no prob, Heat... win, Spurs yup. the blazers? ugh


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

22s left BG at the FT line for 2


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

nitric said:


> I have a feeling that we will be heart broken tonight.


Yeah and I bet its Don Juan Dix


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

good job Ben.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> oh man. I like thrillers but can we just win one handily? Dallas no prob, Heat... win, Spurs yup. the blazers? ugh


These blowouts can be such yawners.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyone hearing this commentary? Lol "Time out Seattle" :lol:


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Bulls up by 2 its going down to the wire 22s left


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Strong drive again by Gordon...


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

ROY with the game winning tre. Bank on it!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nitric said:


> Anyone hearing this commentary? Lol "Time out Seattle" :lol:


I think Red Kerr drugged him with his 2000 different prescriptions. He still thinks it's last night


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Duhon Rebound Fouled!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Clutch FTs by Du.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

4 point game
12s to go
"Seattle" with a TO


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

At least the Body is still a force in some people's minds


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wallace didn't block it but he definitely altered that shot by Roy. Good D.

Du with two clutch FT's. Should pull this out.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Too bad Kirk doesn't have the defensive stats like steals or blocks, because he is an awesome defender. He was all over Roy..


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Du sinks both of them looks like its game over Bulls win.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blazers know they were in a fight tonight.

Two guys limping and one of 'em got 5 stitches.


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Daagger!


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

Bulls win! 88-84


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

At least Duhon isn't sucking as much. He made some key plays down the stretch


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

We're 28-20 now.. 

Skiles the eastern conference all star coach?


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

Bulls are now 5 of the last 6.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

winnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!! most wins in the east baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Bulls win!!

Gordon with a big game!


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> At least the Body is still a force in some people's minds



Elle McPherson will always be a force in my mind


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Headfake98 said:


> Du sinks both of them looks like its game over Bulls win.


absolutely. though he did get juked pretty bad by Roy. Ray Allen last night : "I know I was trying to lose him, but in the first half every shot I took, he was right there," Allen said. Kirk is a solid defender and he's been playing better


----------



## nitric (Dec 14, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> We're 28-20 now..
> 
> Skiles the eastern conference all star coach?


*Eddie Jordan*


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon's actually looked like an NBA player the last 2 games and that's ultimately been the difference between us winning rather than losing.

Great response by Gordon after 2 poor games. Good to see him back.

Kirk continues his great play.

Deng had some big rebounds in the clutch.

Wallace was a presence late and that's what we paid the big bucks for.

A total team effort!

2-1 on the trip so far and gotta say I'M HAPPY!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Elle McPherson will always be a force in my mind


Tattooed on the inside of yer eyelids?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

nitric said:


> *Eddie Jordan*


Is that already confirmed is it?? I wasn't aware.

I was looking forward to seeing Skiles coach no Bulls players on the team and try to injure them all..


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> At least Duhon isn't sucking as much. He made some key plays down the stretch




and it's all relative too. but i have to agree. a few games ago he looked lost and scared out there. not just with the shot, but with his entire game. nice to see him get it together.

still not my boo though.

just thankful for this win. are the bulls finally finding a way to win on the road? is this too much to ask?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

For some reason games are more interesting when they are at home. I guess because of the artificial crowd noise or something. 

Roy was very impressive. He looks so steady and in control when he has the ball. 

Gordon had a good game, but I was still disappointed in his play. It seemed like every drive to the basket ended up in a missed or blocked shot. Why did he keep driving? He's not big enough to finish effectively most of the time. He's best when he's working the midrange area, and he hasn't used that aspect of his game for the past 3 games. He's such a deadly shooter from that area, too. 

Duhon had a good game. I still think we need to develop Thabo, though. I don't like the idea of having 3 small guards in the playoffs, again. 

Nocioni hasn't been that great lately... I guess not all of our players are going to play well at the same time. 

Wallace needs to sit until his knee gets better.


----------



## Headfake98 (Dec 10, 2006)

lister333 said:


> winnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!! most wins in the east baby!!!!!!!!!


6th most in nba


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Tattooed on the inside of yer eyelids?


C'mon everyone knows where man's mind is 

If a tattoo is going to be anywhere......

Lucky there is enough length to fit her full name on in size 24 font 

bolded


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> We're 28-20 now..
> 
> Skiles the eastern conference all star coach?


the Wiz are .587 27-19
the Bulls are .583 28-20


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Skiles got beat out by .004. Jordan is the coach.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> C'mon everyone knows where man's mind is
> 
> If a tattoo is going to be anywhere......
> 
> ...


oh now I get what sausagekingofchicago means


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


> Is that already confirmed is it?? I wasn't aware.
> 
> I was looking forward to seeing Skiles coach no Bulls players on the team and try to injure them all..



The Wizzer with a 58.7% winning percentage

The Bulls with 58.3% 

Eddie Jordan it will be , as it should too , with Gil and Caron in the team 

Be pretty embarassing for Skiles to be in line behind Flip and no Bulls on the squad


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> oh now I get what sausagekingofchicago means


Don't get him started about Norm's Nudist Colony.
:biggrin:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

What is the deadline for deciding who is the coach of the All-Star team? Is it best record by the 4th?


----------



## bdeezee (Jan 29, 2007)

a win is a win but this was a flat out ugly game. i dont know how many times the bulls took a decent lead to see it fade away to nothing in a matter of minutes. it got really frustrating seeing that over and over. this is a team we should have beatin by 20+. especially with the lead we had at halftime. oh well, at least we got the win. utah on monday is gonna be tough.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

theanimal23 said:


> What is the deadline for deciding who is the coach of the All-Star team? Is it best record by the 4th?


this sunday.

I'd love to see Skiles coach with none of his guys on the team.


Think of all the intrigue

Will the practices be shrouded with curtains on NBATV?
Will Skiles allow headbands? How many times will he be asked about it?
Will we scrutinize every single move made by Skiles? 
Will Jason Kidd quit the team?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

rwj333 said:


> Nocioni hasn't been that great lately... I guess not all of our players are going to play well at the same time.


Did you watch the game yesterday? lol

Noce won the game against Seattle for us. When we were tied 87-87 or something, Noce made 5 straight points to ive us some space to finish up the game.

I know the stats haven't been impressive, but I still like Noce's hustle and passion for the game. If no trade is made, I hope he re-signs with the Bulls (BG and Deng too). Noce is one of those players you just love to hate if he's not on your team, but you love the guy if he's your teammate.

Anyway, go Bulls!! Good to see they can pull out a couple victories in the West, albeit against bad teams (record-wise).


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

I thought there was no way that last shot went in in time, but I come home and see the margin is 2, I guess their official scorer had Port (+2.5)


----------



## bdeezee (Jan 29, 2007)

eymang said:


> I thought there was no way that last shot went in in time, but I come home and see the margin is 2, I guess their official scorer had Port (+2.5)


i thought the same thing. not like it really matters but it was clear that shot was made after the buzzer.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> Did you watch the game yesterday? lol
> 
> Noce won the game against Seattle for us. When we were tied 87-87 or something, Noce made 5 straight points to ive us some space to finish up the game.
> 
> ...


Yes. Nocioni has been very inconsistent off the bench. He's lost a lot of money in the past few weeks. 

Kirk Hinrich has not been getting enough credit lately. Where's the praise, people? He hasn't had a bad game in forever. 19/8/5 in the last 10, while denying penetration all game.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

bdeezee said:


> i thought the same thing. not like it really matters but it was clear that shot was made after the buzzer.


When they said it counted, I looked at it on my DVR again...and it was nowhere close to being good.

Obviously a blatent attempt by the scorekeeper to hurt the Bulls in Hollinger's Power Rankings.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

RagingBulls316 said:


> When they said it counted, I looked at it on my DVR again...and it was nowhere close to being good.
> 
> Obviously a blatent attempt by the scorekeeper to hurt the Bulls in Hollinger's Power Rankings.


HAHA


----------



## bdeezee (Jan 29, 2007)

RagingBulls316 said:


> When they said it counted, I looked at it on my DVR again...and it was nowhere close to being good.
> 
> Obviously a blatent attempt by the scorekeeper to hurt the Bulls in Hollinger's Power Rankings.


yup same here man. i just looked at it on my dvd recorder. pretty bad call but oh well. we win so :yay: .


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Yes. Nocioni has been very inconsistent off the bench. He's lost a lot of money in the past few weeks.
> 
> Kirk Hinrich has not been getting enough credit lately. Where's the praise, people? He hasn't had a bad game in forever. 19/8/5 in the last 10, while denying penetration all game.


I coming off the bench may have had a big effect on his perceived decrease in play. I think a big reason for his decline in his play could be that since he's coming off the bench, he's on the floor a lot more with 2nd unit lineups, which isn't really a great situation for him, since he's not great at creating offense for himself. 

With the starting lineup his shots came a bit easier.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

bdeezee said:


> i thought the same thing. not like it really matters but it was clear that shot was made after the buzzer.


I thought any shot made after the buzzer, the refs have to look at the replays to see if it counts?? Even I thought it was clearly after the buzzer (didn't think they would even consider counting it).


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

bre9 said:


> Bulls win tonight I predict Gordon to show up tonight he always play well on a back to back nights.


good call!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I got to catch the last few minutes of the game, I'm glad we pulled it out. That last shot definitely didn't make it in time. My initial reaction was to be mad, but then I realized that we won regardless. Good times.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Kirk Hinrich has not been getting enough credit lately. Where's the praise, people? He hasn't had a bad game in forever. 19/8/5 in the last 10, while denying penetration all game.


Shhhhhh. Some people still think he's in a slump.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

And though my prediction that Ben would go off for 30+ worked out, it's not like I was going out on a limb there. I wouldn't be surprised if he gets 30 every other game from here on out.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Shhhhhh. Some people still think he's in a slump.


The team goes to a whole different level when Kirk is hitting that open jumper, as he has been with much more regularity of late. His defense has been damn good too.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Hinrich the past couple of games had a certain 'swagger' to his game. I don't know how to describe it, but he's really turned it on defensively and with his ball-handling.


----------



## BullsEye32 (Feb 4, 2007)

bre9 said:


> Bulls win tonight I predict Gordon to show up tonight he always play well on a back to back nights.


Ben gordon certainley Did!! 33 points I think. hinrich came up big too when needed.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Another outstanding performance by Kirk. 

At most importantly, I can see a developing bond between him and Gordon…they could perfectly share guard’s assignments.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Another outstanding performance by Kirk. 

And most importantly, I can see a developing bond between him and Gordon…they could perfectly share guard’s assignments.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls96 said:


> Another outstanding performance by Kirk.
> 
> And most importantly, I can see a developing bond between him and Gordon…they could perfectly share guard’s assignments.


Not true. Hinrich won't pass the ball to Gordon.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> Not true. Hinrich won't pass the ball to Gordon.


SLOTH? Is that you? Who'd have ever guessed that VincentVega and Sloth were one in the same?


----------

